# New to sheep. Labored and rapid breathing.



## Tiffrz-N-Kidz (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to the forum, but I have a quick question about sheep with rapid breathing. I have 4 Tunis ewes. They are all panting in the Texas heat, but 2 that are breathing really hard are older, 11 and 12 years old.

The one that I am worried about is hanging her head and just PANTS. Even in the relative cool of the morning she was panting. (We're at a balmy 85 in the am.) Her whole body gets into it. She does run off from me if I approach her, but I can catch her if I need to medicate. They all have clear runny noses, some worse than others, but no green goobery ones.

Any suggestions on what I can do to help them out? 

Thank you all, 
Tiff


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got done worming all of mine. They all had runny noses and were walking with their heads hung down and some were stand offish. Also they were flinging their noses to the ground like they were trying to **** off flies and hide, along with stampering, like tap dancing. I checked eyes and most were a light pink and some were white!!!. so I went into a worming frenzie and wormed everyone. Next day all are fine. The runny nose is way less. And everyone was talkin and socializing.

Also do you have fans on them? I also learned a trick from a member here to freeze milk jugs and place them in their water tanks.

Due to the extreme heat = stress =lower immune system= parisites along with grazing in dirt.


----------



## Tiffrz-N-Kidz (Aug 30, 2011)

I did de-worm the 2 older ladies with fenbendazole on Tuesday. Should I re-dose? I was planning to rotate to ivermectin this weekend.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be concerned about pneumonia; I've heard that extreme heat and dusty conditions can bring it on, and the older ones are going to be more susceptible. If you have any antibiotics on hand, it won't hurt to dose them.

Fowler, that sounds like nasal bots, good job on the wormer! If I didn't feel so sorry for them when they do it, that stomping, head tossing dance would be kind of funny.  

I have one chicken who thinks sheep snot is the best thing going, and she'll chase a sneezing ewe from one end of the pasture to the other-- now that IS funny! :hysterical:


----------



## Tiffrz-N-Kidz (Aug 30, 2011)

I can get some penicillin. How much do I give?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

VA Shepherd said:


> *I'd be concerned about pneumonia; I've heard that extreme heat and dusty conditions can bring it on, and the older ones are going to be more susceptible. * _This is true, good catch VA. Didnt cross my mind till now._
> 
> *Fowler, that sounds like nasal bots, good job on the wormer! * Yes _I thought the same it was the hiding of the nose and tap dancing that gave me the clue, I was hoping I was right._
> 
> ...


_Now that's hilarious_ ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends.... If there's no dosage info for sheep on the label, you might want to call your vet and ask. This site has recommendations, but some brands have different concentrations:

http://www.sheep101.info/201/drugs.html

Good luck, I hope they recover soon!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Also for future reference, which someone also suggested here on HT...(I just love y'all) Is to add electrolytes in extreme heat.

Heres a link for ya. I love premier1.

Lamb & Kid Electrolytes
Common Uses For sick/scouring lambs, transported lambs and during times of stress

For lambs or kids with E. coli (watery mouth) problems. Source of live, viable, naturally occurring microorganisms.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=11189&cat_id=12


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm with you, Fowler, Premier 1 is great (Kencove, too). 

I like the idea of electrolytes with probiotics, thanks for that! I usually count myself lucky just to find electrolyte solutions that aren't for goats, and therefore, full of copper....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

VA Shepherd said:


> I'm with you, Fowler, Premier 1 is great (Kencove, too).
> 
> I like the idea of electrolytes with probiotics, thanks for that! I usually count myself lucky just to find electrolyte solutions that aren't for goats, and therefore, full of copper....


There is also one you can mix in their water buckets, I cant think of it right now. 

Goats get everything, everythings for goats...:yuck: LOL

I'm going to check out Kencove right now...Tee-Hee thanks!


----------



## Tiffrz-N-Kidz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you all. The ladies seem to be doing better with the heat not being so fierce and I switched to a pellet from a sweet feed.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> There is also one you can mix in their water buckets, I cant think of it right now.
> 
> Goats get everything, everythings for goats...:yuck: LOL
> 
> I'm going to check out Kencove right now...Tee-Hee thanks!


Everything is for sheep, I dont know what you are talking about 
In GOATS penn isnt enough to kill pneumonia or even reduce it, La 200 type anitibotics and Tylen are the best OTC but will only keep it from getting worse giving the GOAT time to heal itself but not the ideal treatment. Nuflor and Naxcel are the most ideal and they are labled for sheep if Im not mistaken but not for goats (LOL) . Keep in mind im a GOAT person I just pop on here trying to learn about sheep for my customers so anything you read written by me is going to be goat based, mostly where I modified sheep medicine to use on my goats however.


----------

